# Decent knee pads?



## pailhead (Jan 17, 2009)

Any recommendation for decent knee pads?

I wear a knee brace, so i'm not really sure what could fit over. Maybe something with straps, but i seem to be able to find only pull overs.


----------



## pailhead (Jan 17, 2009)

Any insight on these?


SixSixOne 661 Veggie Knee Guard in Tree Fort Bikes Knee/Ankle Protection (cat855)
ProTec Gravity Knee Pads


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I wear the IPS protec knee pads and I couldnt imagine anything better. As far as fitting over a knee brace they are stretchy but the brace would have to be low profile.


----------



## pailhead (Jan 17, 2009)

Its somewhat low pofile. Neoprene or something like that, but with two steel rods on the sides, which makes it a bit bulky


----------



## Umberlee (Sep 12, 2010)

pailhead said:


> Any insight on these?
> 
> 
> SixSixOne 661 Veggie Knee Guard in Tree Fort Bikes Knee/Ankle Protection (cat855)
> ProTec Gravity Knee Pads


I wear these, they're stretchy neoprene pull on's with an elastic/velcro strap top and bottom to secure them. They're really comfy and stretch out quite a bit after the first couple of days wearing them so would pay to make sure they're pretty snug at first.


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

How is side protection? One of the worst hits to my knees was from a spinning/tumbling fall. Straight on pads work great but **** does it hurt if you hit the non padded side.


----------



## Umberlee (Sep 12, 2010)

The padding's concentrated over the kneecap area and is 4-5 layers of 3mm neoprene shaped so it doesn't restrict movement of the knee. The rest of it is a single layer of 3mm neoprene. I don't think the extra layers could really extend much more around the knee without getting too bulky and limiting movement? I've only managed one bail spectacular enough to bruise the side of my knee through them, I'm pretty sure my season would have been over if I hadn't worn them that day.


----------



## pailhead (Jan 17, 2009)

I think i need to order something in the next couple of days in order to get my equipment mule to haul it overseas (first of i can't find anything here, and if i do it usually costs twice as much than in the US). 

I know this is the tiniest picture, but i cant seem to find any other. This is the brace that i have:












I found these two 

Troy Lee Designs T Bone Padded Knee Guards

Fox Launch Pro Knee Protection

While they both seem pretty awesome it also seems like they would be total overkill for snowboarding, i presume this is mostly intended for bikes?


I think ill try either the pro-tec IPS or gravity. Gravity seem better, and they're not much expensive. With the straps, i figure i can stretch the one with the brace and stil use the straps if it becomes less secure.

*edit*

i just noticed that gravity have extra padding







maybe thats the way to go?


----------



## dasob85 (Dec 28, 2010)

I ordered the gravity last week online after bruising my knee really bad the week before, but i wont get them til january 4th if what fedex is telling me is accurate. it looks well padded and stretchy though. i got them cos of the straps too, just seems more secure than an elastic band (still got a lovely black and blue mark btw)


----------



## fatboyj711 (Feb 1, 2010)

These may fit over your brace. They also provide protection for your shins, right under the knees.

Black Diamond Telekneesis Kneepad from Backcountry.com


----------



## pailhead (Jan 17, 2009)

Ran across those while i was browsing backcountry. Took me a minute to figure out what they are for. They don't seem like they would fit all that well under the pants.


----------



## fatboyj711 (Feb 1, 2010)

They definitely fit under pants, even slimmer fits like holden... although I'm not sure if they'll fit under your pants over a knee brace.


----------



## pailhead (Jan 17, 2009)

Crap, i narrowed it down to protec gravity and telekneesis but i can't figure which ones. If i had a healthy knee i think id go for pro-tec without any hesitation. I figure my leg isn't really that fat so that along with the brace it renders the pad useless.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

idk but volleyball kneepads are bomb


----------



## pailhead (Jan 17, 2009)

I even used something i bought for kendo for $5, helped me once when i hit a box, but im not sure if it would help at a massive fall.


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

pailhead said:


> Crap, i narrowed it down to protec gravity and telekneesis but i can't figure which ones. If i had a healthy knee i think id go for pro-tec without any hesitation. I figure my leg isn't really that fat so that along with the brace it renders the pad useless.


Why the pro-tec over the other one?


----------



## pailhead (Jan 17, 2009)

Because the other one is made to hold the knee in place, not sure if a pad will be as supportive. People already call me cyborg though.


----------



## fatboyj711 (Feb 1, 2010)

pailhead said:


> Because the other one is made to hold the knee in place, not sure if a pad will be as supportive. People already call me cyborg though.


Get both... Wear the black diamond knee pads when you wear your brace, and wear the protecs when you no longer need to brace for the added support.


----------



## itchynscratchy (Nov 16, 2010)

wrathfuldeity said:


> idk but volleyball kneepads are bomb


Werd, same here.


----------



## ScBlack (Dec 9, 2008)

I highly recommend the Black Diamond knee pads. Hard plastic is the way to go, pretty comfy too


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

ScBlack said:


> I highly recommend the Black Diamond knee pads. Hard plastic is the way to go, pretty comfy too


Do they fit in your regular pants or did you have to go a size or two up?


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

ScBlack said:


> I highly recommend the Black Diamond knee pads. Hard plastic is the way to go, pretty comfy too


I love my black diamond knee pads and endorse them a 100% :thumbsup:


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

I wear paintball knee pads. They are amazing.


----------



## ScBlack (Dec 9, 2008)

squishydonut said:


> Do they fit in your regular pants or did you have to go a size or two up?


They fit fine under my pants


----------



## pailhead (Jan 17, 2009)

What about ripping pants when you use plastic?


----------



## nirbentzy (Dec 7, 2010)

Link to 150 knee pads on NGShopping.com
New - NGShopping.com


----------



## ScBlack (Dec 9, 2008)

Had them for two seasons now, not once did that happened. It has cushioing around the edges so it shouldn't cause any problems


----------



## nimbin (Dec 31, 2010)

I just wear volleyball/handball knee pads. Does the job. Keeps my joints warm.
I don´t jib or do rails, boxes so no need to have hard shell. Prolly need a shin guard for that.


----------

